# Completely New To Saltwater



## Poleren (Jan 24, 2014)

I am a goldfish keeper and I will soon be upgrading my tank to a 40-60 gallon for my goldfish. I will have this leftover 10 gallon tank and I was thinking about saltwater fish. It would be awesome if someone could tell me all about salt waters and your recommendations. I would like something will not end up being to expensive and relatively easy to take care of.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

What kind of budget do you have? Salt water can get a bit spendy if you do not have some equipment before hand. Are you thinking about just fish? I might recommend doing some reading and do some research to see what you might be thinking about doing. I personally love corals in a reef tank but that can require some attention and patience...not to mention good lights and a skimmer.The easiest would be to go with some live rock and fish but first things first is you will need a way to measure the salt in the water and then some quality marine salt.


----------

